# Shark Bait Needed- Red Snapper Fishermen?!?!



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey guys, my neice and her daughters from San Antonio will be here Friday afternoon and want to go shark fishing Saturday evening. I normally buy fresh dead mullet from Joe Patti but would love to have some Snapper carcases as a primary bait. Mullet works, but fresh snapper carcases always does the trick.

Since opening day for the ultra-rare Red Snapper is Friday, would anyone be willing to save me a few carcases?!?! I will drive to you and even pay you a nominal fee if you wish. I live in NE Pensacola and would really appreciate it. I would also be very grateful for any Bonita, Bluefish, etc...

I really want to get those girls on some sharks Saturday!!!!

Thank you in advance and good luch to you Red Snapper fishermen on Friday!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

BTW, My cell number is 850.619.3203. Feel free to call or text.

Gary


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I would go w/ buying a BoBo...and cutting it into big strips!:thumbsup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

if you dont get hooked up, let me know.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Jason- If I could find a fresh dead BoBo I would. Dont like frozen baits. 

Realtor- Thank you and I will see who responds.

Thanks guys!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

devinsdad said:


> BTW, My cell number is 850.619.3203. Feel free to call or text.
> 
> Gary


If anyone recognizes this phone number, it's because you may have seen it on various male restroom stall walls across the panhandle. Just kidding. 

Gary, I'll see if I can get my hands on some as well.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Close Beer, but more likely you saw it in your beautiful wifes cell phone. I believe she has me listed as, "The Great One." HA HA HA HA!

I have a guy in Navarre who sent me a PM and may have some for us if I wanna drive that far Friday. We gotta get Crystal and her girls on some sharks. Of course you in the banana hammock is going to be interesting. Is it gonna be the same one you wore last weekend at Park East?!?! ;o)


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

How far out in Navarre? I will be in Midway all day Saturday. If I can pick them up then I will.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Just a question, but wouldn't FWC bust you for having snapper on the boat not intact? Not trying to start anything just wondering.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Jeff- Millertime said he is going to get some Friday, If you are gonna be in Midway that would be perfect!

Murphy-We are talking legal Red Snapper that have been brought back to the dock and cleaned so no issues there. All we want is the carcass of any fresh Gulf fish that Mr. Blacktip wants for a Saturday evening dinner...


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Gary maybe we can have you some. We are planning on going Saturday and will be at the condo on Little Sabine next to the Sand Shaker.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

AWESOME MIKE! We will have quite a few sharkers with us so all the better.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Mike, sounds like a bushwhacker or 2 may head your way.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Murphy's Law said:


> Just a question, but wouldn't FWC bust you for having snapper on the boat not intact? Not trying to start anything just wondering.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


I've wondered about this too, but I don't think it would that since the requirement of landing the fish intact has been met. I haven't read anything that says you can't take the carcasses back out. However, there are laws against using certain fish as bait that may apply. One would hope that while technically it may not be quite legal, an FWC officer would use discretion and not issue a ticket under these circumstances.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I think it would be legal because we are not really going 'back out'. We will be fishing right off the beach and dropping the baits in a kayak.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Just go to beach marina around noon-1:00 Saturday when the charter boats come in.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

FishGolfDrink said:


> Just go to beach marina around noon-1:00 Saturday when the charter boats come in.


 :thumbup: Tons of free bait, some guys usually go and cut the cheek meat out of the bigger fish and the charters have no problem with what is done with their scraps :thumbup:


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

If I catch some tomorrow you can have the carcass. My fishing partner for tomorrow lives in Navarre.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey guys- Got quite a few shark baits today so I am good to go. Thanks to everyone who replied with offers to help. The next big cookout with Blacktip on the grill will be at my house!


----------

